# Good beginner thumbnails?



## Jmule (Jul 25, 2015)

Hello! I am pretty new to this hobby, just got my first ever frogs about 6 months ago. I now have 3 ranitomeya imitator Chazutas (one was given to us as an egg from a friend that I managed to raise to a froglet) and 2 Cobalts. I just finished a split 55 gallon vivarium, half my dad did and half I did. I really enjoy the thumbnails and want to get more! So I was wondering which thumbnails you think would bet suit my tank (I'll post a picture later). I eventually would like to breed them so I'd get a pair. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## PartyFrog (Jan 8, 2016)

I have just decided to purchase my first frogs so I am complete newbie. With that in mind this is more of a comment instead of a suggestion since I too have been looking at thumbnails. One of the frogs that jumped out to me was the Ranitomeya imitator 'Baja Huallaga'. They are a very attractive frog and they are apparently very easy to keep in groups and breed. Josh's Frogs only has four of them left so if they are still available once I have my vivarium ready I will probably buy them.


----------



## greenthumbs (Nov 6, 2015)

I wouldn't recommend keeping imitators in groups to a beginner. They tend to have some issues with aggression, but it's subtle and can be hard to notice. Good beginner thumbnails for groups include amazonicus and sirensis.


----------



## FrogTim (Oct 1, 2015)

I recommend getting a good group frog. 

I really like my R. ventrimiculatus 'blackwater' and my R. variabilis 'southern'. Both are very bold for thumbnails.. Imitators tend to be more shy so keep that in mind as well.


----------



## PartyFrog (Jan 8, 2016)

Here is a good read I found over at Josh's Frogs about the three most common species of thumbnails.

Three Thumbs Up - Josh's Frogs How-To Guides for Reptiles & Amphibians


----------



## Jmule (Jul 25, 2015)

Here's a picture of my vivarium, I was going to remove the ficus quercifolia because it's dying and replace it with some baby tears. Any other input on the tank would be appreciated. Also I found ranitomeya ventrimaculata Iquitos red/orange which I really like. Wondering if those seem like a good frog for a group in half a 55 gallon tank? If they would be good for a group, how many would you recommend for my size tank?


----------



## alogan (Jan 7, 2013)

They say 5 gallons minimum per frog, I'd say 3-4, but it varies on individual frog personalities as well.


----------



## Ghostkerbomb (Aug 2, 2015)

This may be very unhelpful, but I'd recommend getting the frogs you want, even if they me a bit considered a bit more difficult for a new keeper. You can't create genuine care for the animals. You have it or don't. And if you combine that with a solid amount of proper research and preparation...its a great start. Do your tank/plant work before getting frogs. Thumbs are smaller and faster than you may expect even if you've heard it before, and worrying about escapees is a headache you don't need.

Tldr, get the iquitos


----------



## greenthumbs (Nov 6, 2015)

If you have enough climbing space, shelter, bromeliads (amazonicus like to sleep in bromeliads), and open floor space with lots of leaf litter, I'd say you could keep 6 iquitos amazonicus in a 55 gallon tank easy. They do well in groups, and actually prefer being in larger groups, in my experience. It all depends on your setup.

Edit: What do you mean by "half a 55 gallon tank"? What are the dimensions?


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

You'd be fine with a 2.2 or so of Iquitos in a tank that size. Keep in mind while planting that each male is going to want to stake out his own territory to call from, so design the landscape with multiple areas where they can move to and not be seen by other males to minimize aggression. Also, amazonica is in clade of Ranitomeya that does not feed their own tadpoles, so bromeliads are not necessarily an ideal plant and are unnecessary for the species. Larger-leafed aroids, gesneriads, etc. are just as good (or better) for cover and longevity within a tank. Providing an artificial deposition site for tadpoles (film can, glass container, etc.) or a natural one (watertight nut pod or similar) will allow you to monitor tadpole development, pull them if you so choose, and possibly add supplemental food without worry that the site will die and rot like can happen with bromeliads.


----------



## Jmule (Jul 25, 2015)

Well the tank itself is a 55 gallon but there is a divider in the center to cut it into 2 sides. There's also a great stuff and coco fiber background if that makes a difference.


----------



## Jmule (Jul 25, 2015)

Spaff said:


> You'd be fine with a 2.2 or so of Iquitos in a tank that size. Keep in mind while planting that each male is going to want to stake out his own territory to call from, so design the landscape with multiple areas where they can move to and not be seen by other males to minimize aggression. Also, amazonica is in clade of Ranitomeya that does not feed their own tadpoles, so bromeliads are not necessarily an ideal plant and are unnecessary for the species. Larger-leafed aroids, gesneriads, etc. are just as good (or better) for cover and longevity within a tank. Providing an artificial deposition site for tadpoles (film can, glass container, etc.) or a natural one (watertight nut pod or similar) will allow you to monitor tadpole development, pull them if you so choose, and possibly add supplemental food without worry that the site will die and rot like can happen with bromeliads.


Yeah, with other ranitomeya I have they like to sleep in the bromiliads so that why I put them in. I am planning on putting some film canisters in the tank for places for tadpoles to be deposited.


----------



## Jmule (Jul 25, 2015)

Spaff said:


> Also, amazonica is in clade of Ranitomeya that does not feed their own tadpoles, so bromeliads are not necessarily an ideal plant and are unnecessary for the species. Larger-leafed aroids, gesneriads, etc. are just as good (or better) for cover and longevity within a tank. Providing an artificial deposition site for tadpoles (film can, glass container, etc.) or a natural one (watertight nut pod or similar) will allow you to monitor tadpole development, pull them if you so choose, and possibly add supplemental food without worry that the site will die and rot like can happen with bromeliads.


And there is a Philodendren in the tank which I think falls under aroids.


----------



## FrogTim (Oct 1, 2015)

So the tank we are looking at is half of a 55gallon? I'm assuming the great stuff background is on the divider?


----------



## Jmule (Jul 25, 2015)

FrogTim said:


> So the tank we are looking at is half of a 55gallon? I'm assuming the great stuff background is on the divider?


Yup, the background and divider


----------



## FrogTim (Oct 1, 2015)

I would go with 3-4 vents or variabilis personally. But in the end, I say get the frogs you want and go with less than you think.


----------

